# Unable to use build RaspberryPi image with crochet



## thegolum35 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi,

I have been trying to build an arm image for my RaspberryPi B reading http://www.robolace.com/articles/installing-freebsd-on-raspberry-pi. However, running `./crochet.sh -c config.sh`, I get a "Can't find appropriate FreeBSD xdev tools" while I have built it.

Thank you.


----------



## tingo (May 1, 2014)

Where are your xdev tools located?


----------

